# Mein Headset ist zu leise!



## cl4ymor3 (22. Januar 2005)

Neulich habe ich mir ein neues Headset gekauft, nachdem ich gedacht hatte das mein Altes kaputt ist weil es nur sehr leise war. Doch auch bei dem neuen Headset habe ich das selbe Problem! Ich überall wo es nur geht die Lautstärke auf ganz hoch gestellt und trotzdem funktionierts nicht. Auch Headsets von Freunden gehen nicht lauter. Ich versteh das nicht! Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten das Headset lauter zu stellen? Mit irgend einem Tool oder Treiber. Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. 
 Würde mich auf hilfreiche Antworten freunen. Dankeschön
 Mfg Cl4ymor3


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Probiers unter Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/"Sound und Audiogeräte".
Dort zB unter Lautsprechereinstellungen ganz unten Lautsprecher/erweitert auf
Kopfhörer stellen.

Manche Mainboards erkennen beim Anschalten, was eine Art Soundwiedergabe angeschlossen
ist, zB Klinke zum Verstärker,Kopfhörer,etc.. Das headset schon beim Anschalten eingesteckt
haben hilft manchmal auch 

mfg chmee


----------



## cl4ymor3 (23. Januar 2005)

Hab ich alles schon ausprobiert aber des hilft alles nichts.
 Wenn jemand noch weitere Tipps hat dann lasst mich das wissen
 Es ist echt wichtig weil ich das Headset zum cs Gamen brauche.
 Gibts nich irgendwelche Tools wo man einfach die Lautstärke des PCs
 lauter stellen kann?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (23. Januar 2005)

Wenn softwaretechnisch alles geprüft ist.. hmmm entweder hat die Endstufe auf deiner Soundkarte evtl ne Macke..
oder was mir noch einfaellt:
Kannst du nachsehen welche Impedanz dein Kopfhoerer hat.. und was der Ausgang der Karte? wenn das nicht stimmig ist, kann es schon auch passieren, dass es leiser wird.
Das is dsa gleiche , wie wenn du 8 Ohm Boxen an einen Verstärker anschliesst, der 4Ohm Boxen erwartet.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ROOR (3. Februar 2005)

Probier mal eine andere Soundkarte oder den OnboardSound, vieleicht merkst du dort eine Veränderung. Musst dann natürlich in den Einstellungen alles umstelle.

 Benutzt du jetzt eine Soundkarte oder den OnBoardSound?


----------



## cl4ymor3 (3. Februar 2005)

Ich benutze Sound onboar. Hab aber auch keine Soundkarte.
Das mit der Lautstärke was ich höre klappts etz einigermaßen aber
jetzt funktioniert das Mikrofon kaum. Es geht nur ganz leise wenn ich es halb 
in meinen Mund stopfe . Das kann nich so weitergehen.
Cl4ymor3


----------



## ROOR (5. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Problemmit meinem Headset, und zwar is die membran der muscheln durchgebrannt, komisch, naja, war aber halt kaputt.

 Hast du mal ein anderes Headswet probiert?

 Das mit dem Mikro musst du alles in den Soundeinstellungen einstellen und testen


----------



## grantler (25. Juni 2005)

Ich hab genau des gleiche Problem. Ich hab nen C-Media AC 97 onboardchip, is eigentlich super (5.1  prima), trotzdem is des mikro von meim headset nicht dazu zu bewegen dass es normal laut is   Hab alles probiert (+20 db, Teamspeak-Config, alle möglichen Windows-Audio assistenten...) aber nix geht. Gibt's kein Tool das einfach die Lautstärke hochschraubt
BITTE HELFT MIR!


----------



## cl4ymor3 (27. Juni 2005)

Ich habe das Problem mittlerweile nicht mehr, weil ich mein PC komplett "upgegradet" habe.
Mit dem neuen Motherboard funktionierts natürlich einwandfrei. Helfen kann ich dir aber leider nicht!


----------

